# Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme!



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

Hallo und einen schönen Samstag Abend an euch! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, den ich brauche gerade sehr dringend eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir letztens ein System auf dem Sockel 1151 zusammengestellt, und auch alleine Zuhause zusammengebaut. Bis dato noch keine Probleme. Windows 10 hat gebootet, danach auf Windows 7 runter wegen verlorenem Windows 10 Upgrade Key. Soweit immer noch so gut, dann bin ich auf Windows 7 Professional umgestiegen (wegen 32GB Ram, wird später unten beschrieben) und es ging auch ca. 2-4 Tage gut. Danach fing an mein Rechner mir nur noch Bluescreens auszugeben, das der Ram nicht in Ordnung sei, PC beim IT-Fachmann durchchecken lassen, keine Fehler erkannt und es war die zu hohe Taktrate. Alles gut, Rechner lief bis zum 6.11.2015 auch Stabil und wie sonst immer, aber dann fing es wieder an. Seit Gestern ist er auch wieder beim IT-Fachmann der sagte das der Ram den ich verbaut habe, nicht mit dem Bord kompatibel sei, erschrak ich da ich alles vor dem Kauf überprüft habe. Bevor ich zu meiner Frage komme poste ich euch kurz mein System:

MB: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k @ 4.00GHz
GPU: Asus GTX 770 2GB - Direct CU II
Wasserkühlung: Enermax Liqmax II (Hoffe ist der richtige Name)
Ram: 32GB Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000MHz ( <- Problemkind )
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850Watt
SSD: 256GB von Samsung
HDD: 465GB 

Hinweis zum System: Zu Weihnachten bzw. kann auch Später werden folgt noch eine 512GB SSD von Samsung und eine Zotac 980Ti Extreme.

Jetzt zu meiner eigendlichen Frage, bzw. Problem. Nachdem nun alles versucht wurde, hat mich der IT-Fachmann darauf aufmerksam gemacht das der Ram NICHT auf der Kompatiblen Ram Liste des Mainboards stünde. Jetzt habe ich mich ca. 1h im Internet Tod gesucht nach diesem QVL für das MB und habe nichts Gefunden. Jetzt will ich den Ram wechseln, auf einen Kompatiblem Ram aber weiß nicht welcher nun Kompatibel ist und wer nicht da mir die QVL Liste für das Mainboard einfach nicht in die Hände fällt, der Asus Support ist ebenfalls nicht mehr zu Erreichen. 

Ich will den Ram wechseln! Den alten Zurückschicken/Verkaufen.
Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Bitte beratet mich, welchen Ram ich nehmen soll.
Meine Bedingung: Der Ram muss über 4 Ram bänke verteilt 32GB insgesamt besitzen. Das heißt 8GBx4. Entweder Corsair oder G.Skill. 2133MHz/oder höher. Da ich für den alten Ram 330€ bezahlt habe, würde ich sagen das ich bereit wäre ca. 300€ für neuen Auszugeben. Sie müssen vom Hersteller auf den Z170 Chipsatz sowie die 6th Generation Intel CPU´s abgestimmt und getestet worden sein, sowie müssen sie vom MB unterstützt werden. (Bitte hilft mir da aus da ich einfach die QVL nicht finde!)
Entschärfungen: Ihr dürft mir auch Ram´s von anderen Herstellern Anbieten soweit sie Gut, Schnell und zuverlässig sind. Sonst bitte nur von Corsair/G.Skill da ich mit Kingston HyperX Predator in die Tonne gegriffen habe. 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen, und ich bitte um Hilfe! 

Lg, Wubziz


----------



## RonGames (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Die QVL ist nicht Ausschlag gebend, die können ja schlecht alle RAM Modelle testen. 

Hast du schon das neuste BIOS drauf ? (Aktuell ist Version 1001)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

OVL Liste für kompatible getestete Rams für dein Board,

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER/HelpDesk_QVL/

Kannst z.B.G.SKILL F4-3000C15Q2-32GRK(32GB 4x8GB Kit) die wurden auf dem Board getestet und kannst sicher sein das die funktionieren werden.
Aber ein frage hätte ich doch,wofür benötigst du soviel Ram?Ist das nicht  bisschen übertrieben auch was die Frequenz angeht mit 3000Mhz?

MfG Brex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Die Listen kann man getrost vergessen da kein Anbieter wirklich jeden RAM mit jeder Taktung testet. Auch wird mit jedem Bios Update jede Menge an RAM hinzugefügt.
Wenn ich Asus und RAM Probleme lese ist es die Wiederkehr des Immer gleichen. Generell würde ich zuerst das Bios updaten und wenn das nicht hilft den RAM mit geringerem Takt zum laufen zu bewegen.


----------



## Aeag0rn (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Ich möcht mich hier mal einklinken wenn das Oke ist...

Hab auch ein ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Ranger (REV 1.01) mit aktuellem BIOS 1001.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich 2x8GB  G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GRBB nur auf 2133MHz zum laufen kriege.
Aber sobald ich XMP aktiviere (und reboote) bleibt das Board mit dem Q-Code "62" stehen. Im Handbuch steht dazu: Installation of the PCH Runtime Service. Aber was bedeutet das?

Besteht eine Chance den Speicher auf 3000 zu kriegen, oder sollte ich den lieber umtauschen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@Brexzidian7794, Hallo erstmal!  Ich brauche 32GB Ram da ich in der Vergangenheit sehr oft Ram Leaks hatte, und mein Ram nach 3-4h komplett voll wurde. Seitdem nehme ich nur noch das max. was geht. Und bin mit 32GB auch sehr Zufrieden! Nur steht der gerade nochmal beim IT-Fachmann. 

@Aeag0rn, da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, bei mir hat der IT-Fachmann den auf 2133MHz zum laufen bekommen. Aber nach einer Woche kam das selbe Problem wieder bei mir.

@Dr Bakterius, warum kann man diese den Vergessen? Also, wenn sie das da Rein schreiben, dann müsste das doch Stimmen? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo nochmal! Ich hoffe ihr könnt die Antwort die ich eben gerade geschrieben habe auch Lesen! Ich habe mir mal die QVL auf dem Handy runtergeladen, und soweit ich es auf dem kleinen Display sehe, ist nur 1x Kingston unterstützt und das ist nich das Ram Kit was ich eingebaut habe . Was würdet ihr mir im bereich 3000MHz empfehlen? Ich sehe dort nähmlich nur 1x 32GB Ram. Und der ist von G.Skill. 

Edit: Ich senke die MHz Reichweite auf 2800MHz! Also wenn ihr da Gute Rams kennt von Corsair / G.Skill ruhig rein damit!  Ich bin für Beratungen immer Offen, wie ihr wisst bitte mit 32GB Ram .

Lg, Wubziz


----------



## Hamsteln (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hi. Habe das gleiche Problem grade mit nem Kundenrechner. Er bekam immer den Stop 0x00000050, was auch auf Speicher schließen ließ. Hier sind die Kingston HyperX Fury 4x8GB 2400Mhz verbaut. Nach dem Bios-Update (von Version 040x auf 1001 upgedatet) lief dann alles. Hier lag es also am BIOS. Dementsprechend kann ich dir die HyperX Fury empfehlen, wenn dir 2400 reicht


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



Wubziz schrieb:


> @Brexzidian7794, Hallo erstmal!  Ich brauche 32GB Ram da ich in der Vergangenheit sehr oft Ram Leaks hatte, und mein Ram nach 3-4h komplett voll wurde. Seitdem nehme ich nur noch das max. was geht. Und bin mit 32GB auch sehr Zufrieden! Nur steht der gerade nochmal beim IT-Fachmann.
> 
> @Aeag0rn, da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, bei mir hat der IT-Fachmann den auf 2133MHz zum laufen bekommen. Aber nach einer Woche kam das selbe Problem wieder bei mir.
> 
> @Dr Bakterius, warum kann man diese den Vergessen? Also, wenn sie das da Rein schreiben, dann müsste das doch Stimmen? Oder etwa nicht?



Punkt 1: Ist das Bios Aktuell? Ich habe das gleiche Board und hatte auch Probleme mit dem RAM. Nach einem Update hat es wieder funktioniert.

Punkt 2: Hast du XMP aktiviert?


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Antwort zu Punkt1: Vor und nachdem der IT-Fachmann Gewerkelt hatte war alles beim Board Aktuell, da ich da ich darauf besonders achten wollte. 

Antwort zu Punkt2: Nein, kann ich gerade aber nicht genau sagen da der Rechner beim IT-Fachmann steht. Aber bevor er gestern zu ihn ging, war XMP jedenfalls aus.


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo Hamsteln! Leider war das BIOS zu jederzeit Aktuell gehalten von mir, und dadurch konnten wir dies ausschließen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



> @Dr Bakterius, warum kann man diese den Vergessen?


Weil die Liste schon völlig veraltet ist wenn das Board in den Handel kommt und auch die Speicherriegel können in der Zwischenzeit mit ganz anderen Chips bestückt sein

@Wubziz, benutze doch bitte den " Bearbeiten Button " da Mehrfachpostings höchst ungern gesehen sind


----------



## IluBabe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Generell immer neuestes BIOS verwenden. Oder ggf. andere BIOS Versionen ausprobieren. Oft sind kleine Änderungen gar nicht ausgewiesen, die aber bei sowas Stabilität bringen. Und wenns dann funzt "never Change a running System oder man hat definitiv ne Woche Zeit zu tüfteln.

@Wubziz Es gibt keinen RAM zu empfehlen. Die QVL Listen sind überholt sobald sie veröffentlicht werden. 

RAM für die CPU ist 2133MHz spezifiziert. Alles darüber dürfte laufen und sollte es auch tun, sofern man das oc dafür einhält. Auch dein jetziger Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000MHz. Sollte mit dem XMP Profil in 99% der Fälle laufen. Das was dann ggf hier den RAM instabil macht ist die volle Bank belegen + ein nicht ausgereiftes übertakten. Erhöhen der RAM Spannung so wie es das XMP Profil machen sollte, ist nicht immer alles. Es spielen etwa auch die Nebenspannungen mit rein, die evtl. um ein paar mV angehoben werden müssen um den RAM komplett stabil zu machen. Das wäre dann aber genauso gut auch bei anderen RAM Riegeln der Fall die in der 3000+MHz Liga rangieren. 

Insofern wäre das empfehlen von einem anderen RAM jetzt kaum hilfreicher, wenn der auch 3000MHz hätte dabei ebenso im XMP Profil 1,5V anlegen würde, aber dann auch instabil läuft, weil es erst möglich wird mit ins blaue geschätzten 1,53V DDR Spannung und ner Erhöhung der CPU IO Analog und Digital Voltages oder SA Spannung RAMs auf deinem RANGER mit deiner CPU stabil zu betreiben.

@Aeag0rn bei dir gilt das selbe.


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@Dr Bakterius, vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Bin seit heute erst Neu .

@IluBabe, wir haben bereits vieles im MB Versucht aber es hat leider wirklich überhaupt garnichts geholfen, garnichts!  Und da dies mein erster Eigenbau Rechner ist, denke ich immer ich hätte was Falsch gemacht.  Und wie ich der Liste entnehmen kann,  ist nur 2 mal Kingston dabei. Und im 3000MHz Bereich überhaupt 0 32GB. Nur einen 32GB aber das sind 8 Riegel. Auf der Asus Website wird auch wie ich jetzt Gelesen habe vor Kingston Speichern Gewarnt, in dem Sinne das sie Fehler ausgeben können oder nicht zu 100% Funktionieren. Das hat mich ja Stutzig gemacht, da ich genau mit diesem Ram probleme hatte, und dadurch wollte ich den Ram auf einen Kompatiblem aus dieser Liste Wechseln. Nur es stimmt nach dem Release ist die Liste so gut wie ungültig.


----------



## IluBabe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und deinen IT-Fachmann in Ehren, aber bei RAM kann das mitunter fummelig sein. Die Skylake MBs nehmen sich da noch nett aus im Gegensatz zu 2011-3 Boards wo DDR4 neu eingeführt wurde und hier RAM stabil drauf zum laufen gebracht werden sollte. 

Also wenn du wechseln willst. Was bei den meisten Nutzern hier funktioniert sind G.Skill RAM Riegel - etwa die G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15Q-32GVR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Aber auch hier berichtet der ein oder andere darüber das sein XMP-Profil für 3000er RAM nicht auf Anhieb greift. Wenn du also meinst/denkst es liegt an den Riegeln die Kingston zusammengelötet hat, dann steig um. - Manchmal ist es ja auch einfach das Gefühl das nicht mehr stimmt. Allerdings ist wegen den hohen Nachfrage von G.SKILL RAMs das ganze auch öfters mal vergriffen. Was du dir auch anschauen kannst, wenn du den Preis bezahlen magst wären die neuen G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Die aufgrund das sie schon bei 1,35V RAM Spannung laufen sollten nen besseren Puffer haben dürften, falls etwas mehr Spannung gebraucht wird zum stabilisieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



> Bin seit heute erst Neu


Das waren wir alle mal.
Ich hatte ja nicht gesagt das die Liste ungültig ist nur das sich Speicher auch ändert  da die meisten Hersteller die Bausteine ja auch nur dazukaufen und wenn Anbieter X günstiger ist als Y dann bekommt der den Zuschlag. Erst im gehobenen Bereich wird mehr auf die Güte der Chips geachtet was man dann im Preis merkt


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@IluBabe, vielen Dank nochmal, und ich nehme es niemand Böse wenn er etwas an mir oder jemand anderen Kritisiert. Ich mein jeder hat Fehler und Fehler sind Menschlich . Trotzdem dank ich dir das du die beiden Ram´s rausgesucht hast! Leider, da ich jetzt immer 3 mal nachfrage, will ich gerne Fragen ob diese auch auf der Kompatibilitätsliste stehen? 

@Dr Bakterius, Ja ich wollte mir auch einen sehr Hochwertigen von Anfang an Kaufen, aber habe momentan immer mehr das Gefühl das ich daneben Gegriffen habe. Auch wenn IluBabe eine sehr schöne Anleitung gegeben hat, ob der IT-Fachmann aber XMP auch Getestet hat weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## IluBabe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



Wubziz schrieb:


> @IluBabe, vielen Dank nochmal, und ich nehme es niemand Böse wenn er etwas an mir oder jemand anderen Kritisiert. Ich mein jeder hat Fehler und Fehler sind Menschlich . Trotzdem dank ich dir das du die beiden Ram´s rausgesucht hast! Leider, da ich jetzt immer 3 mal nachfrage, will ich gerne Fragen ob diese auch auf der Kompatibilitätsliste stehen?


Die Trident-Z Können nicht draufstehen, weil sie noch zu neue sind und da siehst du das Problem von QVL Listen. Und nein die F4-3000C15Q-32GVR stehen auch nicht drauf nur irgendwelche "F4-3000C15Q2-32GRK", die aber nicht gelistet werden bei Geizhals, und da wird so ziemlich jeder erhältliche RAM gelistet. Verstehtst du nun das eine QVL Liste so kaum aussagekräftig ist. 

Es gibt auch Leute die OC für den PC anbieten professionell (per PM könnte ich dir da jemand nennen). Sprich es ist mitunter auch komplexer als man auf Anhieb denken mag. Zugleich ist es absolut einfach einen Rechner zusammenzustöpseln, weil man aufgrund der Bauform der Teile kaum etwas falsch Stecken/Verkabeln kann. Ich habe Stunden im Team Speak verbracht und einen Austausch gepflegt während dabei unterschiedlichste Rechner konfiguriert und optimiert wurden, so dass sie optimal und stabil performten. DER IT Fachmann wird schon das XMP geladen haben und versucht es zum laufen zu bringen, sonst würde ich ihm das Fachmann absprechen, denn das sollte jemand der sich Fachmann schimpft schon kennen. Sonst wäre er nun ein IT Fumsi. xD


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@IluBabe, dadurch das sie neu sind, rate ich mal das sie auf den Z170 Optimiert wurden? Weil wenn die TridentZ besser sind, würde ich dann diese nehmen wenn sie zumindest auf den Z170 Chipsatz Optimiert wurden, was ja die Kingston nicht wurden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Ist natürlich blöd wenn man nicht so die Ahnung hat und auf 3. angewiesen ist


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@Dr Bakterius, Nunja wenn die anderen 3 Rat wissen, wieso nicht Fragen?


----------



## IluBabe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



Wubziz schrieb:


> @IluBabe, dadurch das sie neu sind, rate ich mal das sie auf den Z170 Optimiert wurden? Weil wenn die TridentZ besser sind, würde ich dann diese nehmen wenn sie zumindest auf den Z170 Chipsatz Optimiert wurden, was ja die Kingston nicht wurden.


Optimiert sind sie nicht. Sie sind halt nen klassische Produktverbesserung. DDR4 hat wie die RAM Arten davor bestimmte grundlegende Spezifikationen woran sich die Hersteller halten und eben deswegen sind die Riegel in der Regel auch untereinander austauschbar. Man kann nun nicht davon sprechen, dass sie für Skylake optimiert wurden, denn als diese von der Entwicklung projektiert wurden, gab es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit gerade mal ebenso auf Papier Skylake. xD Was aber nix ausmacht, da eben wegen der Grenzen der grundlegenden Spezifikationen sie funktionieren sollten. Du kannst ja auch mal nen E-Mail schreiben an G.Skill oder aber Asus was sie dir für 3000+ RAM etwa empfehlen würden für dein Ranger - die müssten es dann noch am besten Wissen. Wobei Asus dich wohl auf die QVL verweisen wird die halt aussagekräftig ist wie nen ******.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Eventuell könntest du auch Asus und Kingston schreiben, ob die ein paar Tipps haben. 

Ansonsten wäre es hilfreich zu wissen, was dein IT Fachmann probiert hat. Ich würde es erst mal mit XMP probieren, dann überprüfen, ob da alles korrekt eingestellt wird. Vielleicht hilft dir auch das, was mir empfohlen wurde, aber letztlich nicht mehr nötig war nach dem Update. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-rechnier-friert-wahllos-ein-post7799780.html


----------



## Wubziz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@IluBabe, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Ich habe auch gerade mal auf die G.Skill Website gekuckt, und habe Gesehen in deren Anzeigen die immer vorbeizischen die TridentZ für Skylake konzipiert wurde. Das konnte ich durch diesen Satz rausfiltern:"Designed for 6th Gen Intel Core Processor". Du würdest dann das TridentZ empfehlen, und den anderen Ram? 

Edit: @mrmurphy007, Nunja, wenn Asus schon schreibt das sie mit dem Ram auf deren MB Probleme haben, wieso noch Groß hinterharken? Klar werde ich da am Montag bei den beiden mal Anklingeln und nachfragen aber ich denke die Geschichte ist für mich Gelaufen und ich gebe den Ram zurück und hohl mir dann auf gute Hoffnung den TridentZ. Falls diese Probleme wieder auftreten weiß ich schon mal das es nicht am Ram lag, und das ihr mit XMP & co. Recht hattet. Nur ich bin mir selber viel zu unsicher da im BIOS was rum zupfuschen. 

Auch noch mal an allen anderen hier im Thread ein Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



Wubziz schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius, Nunja wenn die anderen 3 Rat wissen, wieso nicht Fragen?



Es spricht doch nix gegen nachfragen. Es bezog sich ja eher darauf das mit mehr Ahnung auch mehr selber probieren kann. Ich selber kennen keinen der wirklich perfekt ist und ich selbst lese mich auch oft genug noch ein


----------



## IluBabe (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*



Wubziz schrieb:


> @IluBabe, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Ich habe auch gerade mal auf die G.Skill Website gekuckt, und habe Gesehen in deren Anzeigen die immer vorbeizischen die TridentZ für Skylake konzipiert wurde. Das konnte ich durch diesen Satz rausfiltern:"Designed for 6th Gen Intel Core Processor". Du würdest dann das TridentZ empfehlen, und den anderen Ram?
> 
> Auch noch mal an allen anderen hier im Thread ein Danke!


Empfehlen kann ich sie nicht, hab sie selber nicht, wie du in meiner Sig siehst. Aber es ist naheliegend das sie darauf abgestimmt sein sollten. Als "early Adopter" und das mit Skylake bist du so oder so auch gleichzeitig Produkttester, ob du dann nun noch die Trident-Z mittestest nimmt sich nichts aus. 

Und wie dir empfohlen wurde und durch mich schon angedeudet siehe Beitrag #23 - SA Spannung und iO Spannungen testweise erhöhen. RAM Spannung würde ich kaum noch erhöhen wollen, dann noch eher die Latenzen etwas entschärfen. Wobei letzteres nicht Sinn der Übung sein sollte, weil dann die beschriebenen Produkteigenschaften ja nicht garantiert sind also das Produkt quasi mangelhaft. Allerdings ist das eher schwer festzumachen bei "overclocking", welches immer von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich ausfällt.


----------



## Wubziz (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@IluBabe, Hehe, es gibt nur leider ein kleines Problem. Der Rechner steht gerade noch beim IT-Fachmann Zuhause. Somit kann ich nicht eingreifen. Ich könnte ihm die Tipps geben, morgen hat er aber keinen Telefonischen Support. Und er hat mich ja zum Glück darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Ram Inkompatibel sein könnte. Deswegen wollte ich ja hier noch mal nachfragen, um mir Meinungen einzuhohlen, auch zu anderen Rams. Und man hofft halt immer, wenn man eine Einstellung geändert hat das es endlich Funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Dann müssen wir wohl auf eine Antwort etwas warten


----------



## Wubziz (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@Dr Bakterius, Leider Ja. Ich werde mich sonst spätestens hier im Thema nochmal zurückmelden .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Ok dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Und bei OC max. 2 Riegel nehmen, viele Boards mögen keine Vollbestückung mit RAM. Die G.Skill Z gibt es als 32er Kit als 2800 und 3000er.

G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2800, CL14-14-14-35 (F4-2800C14D-32GTZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-32GTZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Wubziz (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

@Icedaft, Hallo, und vielen Dank für dein Hinweis! Auch, wenn die QVL Liste inaktuell ist steht dort das, dass Mainboard VIII  Ranger mit 4 DIMM umgehen kann. Selbst im 2800MHz bis 3400MHz bereich. Dort steht aber auch, dass wenn man XMP Nutzt es auf die CPU Kompatibilität ankommt.


----------



## Wubziz (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hey Leute! Meine Entscheidung fiel auf den G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000 CL-15-15-15-35 Dual Kit!
Da ab 3200MHz das Ranger Mainboard keine Quad Ram bestückung mehr unterstützt, bei 3000MHz jedoch komplett. Dadurch werde ich mir nun im Austausch das Dual Kit zukommen lassen, da man in der Zukunft noch ne möglichkeit hat, bei bedarf auf 64GB aufzurüsten. 32GB reichen mir aber nun erstmal für die Zukunft für den Hauptbereich Gaming.

Vielen Dank an euch allen für die Hilfe! Ich melde mich hier zurück wenn der Rechner wieder einsatzbereit ist!


----------



## IluBabe (8. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Jau mach dat.


----------



## Wubziz (9. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo wieder!  Ich habe den Ram heute bestellt, und ging auch heute schon über Hermes raus. Den PC habe ich bereits wieder und den alten Ram ausgebaut. Da der IT-Fachmann das BIOS für mich Geupdated hat, wollte ich kurz Fragen wie das beim Ranger geht? Da ich mal versucht habe das BIOS zu Updaten, bekam aber nur eine Datei die komplett Weiß war, und ich nicht ausführen konnte. Könnt ihr da mir rat geben, womit ich das Ausführen muss? Vielleicht mit Java? Über WinRAR? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## IluBabe (9. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Gibt 3 Möglichkeiten steht alles auf der HP zu deinem Board von USB Stick von anderen Medien oder aus dem Inet direkt.


----------



## Wubziz (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute  Neuer Ram eingebaut, über MemoryOK überprüfen lassen, war OK. Bios geupdated auf Version 1102. Ram auf XMP gestellt. Gebooted. ES KAM EIN BILD! Nun habe ich wieder Steam geöffnet, dann GoogleChrome/Internet Explorer. ZAAACK! PC hat mir den Mittelfinger mit einem Sexy Bluescreen gezeigt. Gut, habe Windows auf Startprobleme geprüft, Festplatten geprüft... Alle KEINE Fehler. Nun kommen wieder nur Bluescreens und ich bin mit meinem Rat am Ende. Bitte helft mir. Bitte.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Welchen Q-Code gibt denn die LED am Ranger aus? Blinken die CPU, RAM usw LEDs?


----------



## Wubziz (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Das werde ich gleich kucken, ich versuche über einen USB Stick und der Treiber CD Windows 7 zu booten und dann Windows 10 zu installieren.

Edit: Ich kann es gar nicht mehr kucken, da ich Windows 7 gelöscht, bzw. Partitioniert habe. :/


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Die LED ist direkt auf dem Mainboard verbaut, rechts oben. Im Handbuch steht zum Fehlercode die passende Bedeutung.


----------



## Wubziz (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Ich weiß das. Aber wie kann ich den Windows Bluescreen Fehlercode auslesen, wenn ich Windows komplett von der SSD gelöscht habe, mir gerade einen Bootfähigen USB Stick mit Windows 7 drauf mache, um Windows 7, und die USB 3.0 Treiber von der Treiber DVD zu laden und laut Handbuch Beschrieben zu Installieren.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

Du sollst gar nicht den Windows-Fehlercode auslesen. Die LED zeigt dir zwei Zeichen an, z.B. A0 oder 55. Die aufschreiben und dann im Handbuch nachgucken, welche Bedeutung die haben.


----------



## True Monkey (10. November 2015)

*AW: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme! Bitte um Hilfe!*

upps ...hier ist das Kind wohl schon im Brunnen gefallen da ich zum einen gewußt hätte wie die Predator auf dem Board zum laufen gebracht werden können und zu den gSkill könnte ich auch was sagen 

Zu den Predator ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese hattest du doch oder ?

Bei mir laufen sie auf dem Gene 8 mit Cl 11 
(das XMP 3000er Profil ist fehlerhaft bei z 170 und man muss die Spannung auf 1,45v erhöhen damit sie starten bzw das es funzt )

Zu den Gskill 

Beim XMP Profil bleib die Command Rate auf Auto .....manuell auf 1T stellen damit sie funzen ( evt. die ram Spannung auf 1,4v erhöhen abhängig von der Güte des NT )


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Hallo True Monkey! Das Kind ist leider echt in den Brunne gefallen, und ich lade mir gerade Windows 10 Pro Test Version auf meinen USB Stick runter, um dann zu kucken ob mein Rechner auf Windows 10 besser läuft. Die Predator habe ich aber auch noch hier liegen . Dennoch will ich gerne bei den G.Skill bleiben. Sollte ich die Command Rate jetzt schon verändern oder später erst? Und wenn jetzt schon, auf Auto oder 1T? Und bei meinem MB lässt er mich die Spannung ebenfalls nicht erhöhen! 

Edit: Wo kann man die Command Rate im Bios einstellen? Finde sie leider nicht!

Edit 2: Habe sie gefunden, kann aber genau wie die Voltage, auch NICHT eingestellt werden... Bleibt auf Auto stehen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. November 2015)

Welches Board hast du denn ?

edit : ...das Ranger .....damit kannst du garantiert die ram Spannung einstellen

Edit 2:
 AI Overclock Tuner ...auf XMP stellen 
Und dann ein Stück tiefer 

Dram Timing Control 

Da Command rate auf 1 stellen sofern XMP das nicht gemacht hat 

Zurück .......Und dann noch ein Stück tiefer 

Dram Voltage   ...da kannst du die Spannung einstellen


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Ich klicke darauf, aber nichts Passiert! Bei der Ram Voltage steht links in einem Schwarzen Kasten die Voltage, daneben noch eine Gelbe. Sind beide via Draufklicken nicht einstellbar. Genau so wie die Command Rate, klicke drauf aber nichts Passiert! 

Edit: Muss ich XMP vorher auf Manual stellen, und neustarten?

Edit 2.0: Neustarten und auf Manual stellen hilft nichts.


----------



## True Monkey (11. November 2015)

benutze vom Zahlenblock die +/- tasten zum einstellen


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Monkey! Du bist ein Gott!  + / - haben mir geholfen! Habe Command Rate auf 1 Gestellt und nun kommt dein Wissen! 1.4058 Voltage oder 1.3992?


----------



## True Monkey (11. November 2015)

Teste zuerst mit den vom XMP eingestellten 1,35v 

Funzt das damit nicht  Spannung erhöhen 

Ob 1,40 oder 1, 39 ist wurscht 
Nimm 1,39 ...erhöhen kannst du immer noch


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Ich habe das vorher mit 1,35v ausgetestet, und es lief nicht. Also nehme ich 1,39! Erhöhen kann man immer da hast du Recht! Bin gerade noch Windows 10 Pro 64bit auf einen USB Stick runterladen, ist über 50% fertig runtergeladen, dannach Spiele ich es drauf und Teste ob es funktioniert hat. Und berichte euch/dir dann !  Monkey wirklich, du bist ein Gott! Vorausgesetzt es funktioniert . Aber ich schätze mal Ja!


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Ohne Verwirrung stiften zu wollen.

Ich hatte das VIII Hero, das sich glaube ich nicht so sehr vom Ranger unterscheidet, und auch 32GB Trident Z (allerdings 3200er), XMP geladen und es lief mit Windows 10 stabil.  Falls Du nach Windows 10 Setup auch noch Probleme hast,  ist es wahrscheinlich nicht auf den Speicher zurückzuführen.

Btw...die 1.35V waren bei mir ausreichend. Ich hab da auch rumgespielt und sowohl manuell und XMP getestet, nen Unterschied habe ich nicht festgestellt.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Hallo Pleite! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Ich kann es später immer noch zurückstellen sollte es aber trotzdem so funktionieren, lasse ich es einfach so! Oder kann dann durch zu hohe Spannung Schäden an den Rams kommen?


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Manchmal komme ich einfach nicht auf den Punkt 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur mitteilen, dass es auch mit den 1.35V stabil laufen sollte.   Ich glaube auch nicht, dass 1.4 für die Trident Z ein Problem darstellen, aber ich würde es dennoch vermeiden.

Ich drücke Dir einfach die Daumen, dass es mit W10 besser läuft


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Vielen Dank! Wenn es stabil läuft, müsste ich mir W10 Pro 64bit nur mal Kaufen... Da ich von Windows 7 nicht Upgraden konnte genau wegen diesen Problemen. Und wenn ich später die Grafikkarte ändere, muss ich auch das nicht alles nochmal neu machen!


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Hey Leute...  Windows 7 lädt mit Bluescreen, bei Windows 10 ebenso.


----------



## True Monkey (11. November 2015)

teste mal die Riegel einzeln 

du bist aber schon in den hellgrauen  Slots oder ?


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2015)

Nr. der Bluescreen-Meldung?


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Jo, bin in den Grauen Slots. Habe gerade nur die G.Skill Riegel drinne. Bei Windows 10 waren die Bluescreens so:"We detected an Error on your PC/Device" Und darunter das ne Datei vom USB Stick nicht geladen werden konnte. mit 0x00000098 und dann immer wieder 0x00000001.

Edit: Bei Windows 7 waren es die üblichen 0x00000001 und 0x00000005

Edit 2: Bei Windows 7 installation jetzt das gleiche wie bei W10. Das die Dateien nicht gelesen werden können oder Corrupt sind.

Edit 3: Windows 7 - 0x0000007E

Edit 4: Können das die Rams und die neuen BIOS Einstellungen sein? Ich lade mir gerade W10 auf den USB Stick Neu herunter, und probiere das nachher mit den Default Einstellungen nochmal. Aber bitte, bitte hilft mir! Ich weiß langsam einfach nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2015)

Fehler 1: error code: 0xc0000098 Missing file: /bcd - Microsoft Community

Fehler 2: Wie behebt man APC_INDEX_MISMATCH Blue Screen Fehler (0x1 BSOD)


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:

- BIOS - Defaults laden, so dass auch der RAM erstmal mit 2133MHz läuft (-> hochschrauben kannste später immer noch)
- unnötige Devices, auch Festplatten und BD-Player für das Windows Setup abklemmen
- Partition(nen) der Systemplatte löschen
- Cleanes W10 installieren

Ich weiss nicht ob es stimmt. Habe gestern gehört, dass man den W7-Key jetzt auch ohne Upgrade für W10 verwenden kann.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Hey Leute! Windows 10 Home 64bit ist fast wieder Fertig auf dem USB Stick, und das Board habe ich auf 2133MHz inklusive 1,35V zurückgesetzt und habe alle Bios Optionen von True Monkey zurückgesetzt, und wenn das Media Creation Toll durchgelaufen ist probiere ich nochmal Windows 10 zu booten.

Edit: Ich bette (Wird das so geschrieben?) Das Windows 10 dann Bootet. Oder soll ich nochmal beim Board selber auf den Knopf für die Komplette zurücksetzung drücken? Und den Win 10 Treiber Installieren?


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Die Spannung sollte glaube ich bei 1.2V default liegen, bin ich aber gerade nicht ganz sicher. Ein Reset über das BIOS sollte aber reichen. Was Du meinst ist "beten" 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Also beim Board war von Anfang an bei diesen Rams 1,35V eingestellt. Vom Hersteller werksseitig.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Hey Leute... Sorry für den Doppelpost aber es kommt: Your PC ran into an Problem.


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2015)

Steht da kein Fehlercode bei?


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Doch! Hier bitte: Irql_not_less_or_qual und noch nen Error Code mit Page not found in unpaged area oder so. Kucke gleich nochmal, der versucht gerade trotz installiertem W10 Treiber w10 dauer zu booten.

Edit: Mittlerweile hängt mein PC in diesem Windows 10 Screen mit dem ROG Logo von Asus und den drehenden Kügelchen von W10.

Edit 2: apx_index_mismatch


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Wubziz schrieb:


> Also beim Board war von Anfang an bei diesen Rams 1,35V eingestellt. Vom Hersteller werksseitig.


Ohne XMP? Das war bei mir nicht so.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Jop ohne XMP. Und er will einfach immer noch nicht Booten...

Edit: Ohne XMP und auf W10 Treiber ist er auf 1,28V oder 1,38V.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Hey Leute, noch ein mal Entschuldige ich mich für diesen Doppelpost. Falls wir bis morgen ca. 18 Uhr keinen Fix für diesen Heftigen Fehler finden, geht der PC wieder zum IT-Fachmann! Dieser macht seinen Job aber immer Echt gut! 

Edit: Und ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe, auch wenn davon momentan noch nichts Geholfen hat! Bitte Helft mir weiter.


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2015)

Ist das aktuellste BIOS jetzt drauf?


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Jau!  Das Aktuellste Bios ist drauf. Vorher W7 64bit und jetzt die W10 64bit Version. Aber W10 lässt sich einfach nicht Booten / Installieren. Er bricht immer ab.


----------



## True Monkey (11. November 2015)

^^Welches Bios hat denn das Board jetzt ?   (ersichtlich im Bios unter "Main")

1001 oder 1102 ?

Asus Ranger Bios


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Wubziz schrieb:


> ... trotz installiertem W10 Treiber ...


Ich habe noch nicht verstanden von welchen Treibern du sprichst?!

Fakt ist: das ist schräg und sollte mit neuer Hardware funzen solange diese okay ist. Wie alt ist denn dein Netzteil? 

Den Speicher würde ich erstmal ausschliessen. Ist zumindest eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn du mit dem anderen Speicher auch die Probleme hattest (Edit: dein Speicher ist auch bei GSkill gelistet).  Bios-Updates sind grundsätzlich sinnvoll, gerade bei so neuen "Next-Generation"-Geschichten, aber ich hatte diese Probleme mit dem Maximus Hero VIII, dem Trident Z Speicher und einer Bios Version von Anfang Oktober nicht. Wenn dein IT-Typ schon nen Bios-Update gemacht hat, sollte es aktueller gewesen sein als das von mir verwendete. Dass es wegen dem Bios klemmt, glaube ich auch nicht. 

Windows-Software oder Treiber Probs würde ich auch ausschliessen, wenn du verschiedene Versionen versucht hast.

Ich tippe eher auf nen Defekt. Vllt ist auch nur das Netzteil zu alt und versorgt deine Module nicht ausreichend. Ansonsten bleibt mMn nur noch das Mainboard, das evtl. nicht astrein funktioniert. Mit meinem Hero war ich auch nicht zufrieden, auch wenn meine "Probleme" andere waren. Das war nicht die Asus Qualität, der ich sonst blind vertraut habe.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Ich habe die BIOS Version 1102!

Mein Netzteil ist auch erst seit einem Monat Neu.


----------



## Pleite (11. November 2015)

Dann bleibt mMn nur noch das Mainboard. Wende dich doch erstmal an den Asus Support, bevor Du dein Geld unnötig verschwendest.


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2015)

Ich werde mich am Donnerstag (Morgen), dann mal beim Asus Support Melden. Nur das Problem ist, wenn es an der Board Qualität liegt, und ich meins jetzt dann z.b. Einsende, bekomme ich das gleiche in Grün nochmal zurück. Sprich ich sende das Board wegen diese mängel ein, bekomme ich das gleiche Zurück und es wird nicht mit einem anderen/besseren für ca. 10-30€ Aufpreis ausgetauscht wo diese Probleme nicht vorkommen. Aber da ist der Zug für mich leider schon abgefahren wenn das Mainboard keinen erkennbaren Defekt vorweißt... Da die 2 Wöchige Rückgabefrist schon längst überfällig ist. Und Geld für ein neues MB ist momentan auch nicht drin, und ich schätze bis ich mir ein neues Mainboard leisten kann, vergeht ein 2/4 Jahr. Also hoffe ich, dass sich die Probleme schnell lösen. Ich hoffe es... 

Edit: Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit meinem Ranger MB, und hätte es mir auch nicht anders vorstellen können. Nur es sind halt leider die start Schwierigkeiten, womit ich nicht gerechnet habe.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. November 2015)

Hast du das hier mal probiert?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-rechnier-friert-wahllos-ein-post7799780.html

Ansonsten verweise ich noch mal auf die Q-Codes der Anzeige auf dem MB.


----------



## Wubziz (12. November 2015)

Schönen Guten Tag Leute! Habe mit dem Asus Support Telefoniert, und sie sagten es könne ja auf keinen Fall mit dem MB zusammenhängen da ich ins Bios komme... Er Fragte ob ich verschiedene Rams getestet habe (habe ich), verschiedene Betriebssysteme (habe ich), Verschiedene Bios Einstellungen getestet habe (habe ich), Bios Treiber auf 1102 Aktualisierst habe (habe ich), und Festplatten ausgetauscht hätte. Die Festplatten habe ich nicht ausgetauscht da mir hier keine andere vorliegt. Ob die Rams im Single/Dual Channel getestet wurden (HyperX wurde im Dual und Single channel getestet, G.Skill nur in Dual). Und Tja... Jetzt habe ich soviel hier alleine Probiert, und es hilft alles nichts. Als ob jemand nicht möchte das der PC in Betrieb geht.

Edit: mrmurphy007 habe ich gerade eben Getestet. Ohne Erfolg. (Stand 14:13)

Edit 2: Windows 10 bricht immer kurz nachdem die Kügelchen erschien sind, den Boot Modus ab mit irql_not_less_or_equal oder apc_index_mismatch oder kernal_auto_boost_ ... (den kernal error habe ich leider vergessen richtig aufzuschreiben). (Stand 15:10)


----------



## Pleite (12. November 2015)

Wubziz schrieb:


> Die Festplatten habe ich nicht ausgetauscht da mir hier keine andere vorliegt.


Ich habe dich so verstanden als hättest Du schon bei W10 Setup über den USB-Stick Probleme. Teste doch mal irgendeine LiveDVD, auch wenn es erstmal ein Linux ist.


----------



## Wubziz (12. November 2015)

Pleite, um kurz genaures zu sagen, ich versuche Windows 10 über einem Bootfähigen USB Stick zu Installieren. Auf meinem Rechner befindet sich momentan kein (funktionierendes) Betriebssystem. Und leider habe ich auch keine LiveDVD worüber ich Linux booten könnte.


----------



## Pleite (12. November 2015)

Versuch es doch mal damit

Download USB-HDD Test - Linux USB Stick - transportable Linux Betriebssysteme


----------



## Wubziz (12. November 2015)

Hallo Pleite, ich habe mit Linux leider sehr wenig Ahnung, habe aber gehöhrt das es von vielen leuten in den Himmel gelobt wird. Da der Rechner heute um ca. 18:30 zum IT-Fachmann geht kann ich dies leider auf die schnelle nicht mehr Austesten. Er hat aber Linux - Ubuntu Boot DvD´s womit er Linux zum Test aufspielen kann.


----------



## Aeag0rn (12. November 2015)

Ich hab von den Next-Generation PC Sachen zwar auch noch nicht viel Ahnung usw aber ich glaube hier herrscht ein großes Missverständnis @ Wubziz

Ob du Windows7 oder Windows10 oder Linux verwendest, hat erst mal nichts direkt mit dem RAM zu tun. Auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Treibern die du dann für das Betriebssystem einrichtest.

Startet der PC nachdem der RAM eingebaut wurde, ist damit erst mal soweit alles Oke. Wenn es dann unter Windows zu Bluescreens kommt _muss_ es nicht zwangsläufig mit dem RAM zu tun haben, aber insbesondere dann wenn du an Einstellungen im BIOS bezüglich des RAMs herumspielst, ist das zumindest ein Hinweiß auf Instabilität mit dem RAM.

Das BIOS ist eine Schnittstelle zwischen Hardware und Software. Die Software - in diesem Fall das Betriebssystem - erfährt vom BIOS auf welche Hardware es zugreifen kann usw... Um das nur mal grob zu beschreiben.

Generell ging es Dir ursprünglich nur darum deinen für teuer Geld gekauften 32GB RAM gemäß der Spezifikationen auf Deinem Mainboard ans laufen zu kriegen - also DDR4-3000 auch auf 3000 MHz stabil laufen zu lassen. Diskussionen "Wie installiere ich Windows" sind hier in diesem Thread wie ich finde eher Fehl am Platz. 

Aber als kurzer Hinweis hierzu: Seit UEFI gestaltet sich die Installation umständlicher, hab damit selber erst jetzt Kontakt gehabt und hab gut 2 Tage gebraucht ein Windows mit UEFI ans laufen zu kriegen... Zu meiner Verteidigung sei aber auch erwähnt das ich unbedingt Win7 mit NVMe haben wollte, naja...

Das hier ist zwar nicht mein Thread, aber auch ich habe wie erwähnt Probleme mit 3000er RAM auf exakt dem selben Mainboard. Ich verfolge diesen Thread also auch aufmerksam, muss aber gestehen das ich ein klein wenig genervt von den "Howto install Windows" Beiträgen bin und fänds daher besser wenn man beim ursprünglichen Thema bleiben würde: *Asus Maximus VIII Ranger - RAM Probleme!*

Vielen Dank fürs Verständnis 


//EDIT: Mit dem aktuellen BIOS Update 1102 habe ich es nun geschafft meinen G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GRBB auf DDR4-3000 laufen zu lassen, allerdings funktioniert das XMP Profil weiterhin nicht sondern ich musste es manuell einstellen:


Spoiler





```
[2015/11/12 19:38:55]
Ai Overclock Tuner (Ai-Übertaktungstuner) [Manual]
BCLK Frequency (BCLK-Frequenz) [102.50]
ASUS Multicore Enhancement (ASUS Multicore-Erweiterung) [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Per Core]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]
2-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]
3-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]
4-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode (Modus eigentümliches DRAM-Verhältnis) [Enabled]
DRAM Frequency [DDR4-3006MHz]
Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
TPU [TPU II]
EPU Power Saving Mode (EPU-Energiesparmodus) [Deaktiviert]
CPU SVID Support (CPU-SVID-Unterstützung) [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. (CPU-Kern-/Cache-Stromgrenze max.) [Auto]
Min CPU Cache Ratio (Minimales CPU-Cache-Verhältnis) [Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Offset Mode]
- Offset-Modus-Zeichen [+]
- CPU-Kernspannungsoffset [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.3530]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]
PCH Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
Initial BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK Amplitude (BCLK-Amplitude) [Auto]
BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
BCLK Spread Spectrum [Auto]
BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
DMI Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
tRDRD_sg [Auto]
tRDRD_dg [Auto]
tRDWR_sg [Auto]
tRDWR_dg [Auto]
tWRWR_sg [Auto]
tWRWR_dg [Auto]
tWRRD_sg [Auto]
tWRRD_dg [Auto]
tRDRD_dr [Auto]
tRDRD_dd [Auto]
tRDWR_dr [Auto]
tRDWR_dd [Auto]
tWRWR_dr [Auto]
tWRWR_dd [Auto]
tWRRD_dr [Auto]
tWRRD_dd [Auto]
TWRPRE [Auto]
TRDPRE [Auto]
tREFIX9 [Auto]
OREF_RI [Auto]
MRC Fast Boot [Auto]
DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
Memory Scrambler [Aktiviert]
Channel A DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
Channel B DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
MCH Full Check [Auto]
DLLBwEn [Auto]
DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
XTU Setting [Auto]
DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHA RFR delay [Auto]
CHB RFR delay [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
Data Rising Slope [Auto]
Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Data Falling Slope [Auto]
Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
CPU Load-Line Calibration (CPU-Belastungslinie-Kalibrierung) [Auto]
CPU Current Capability (CPU-Stromfähigkeit) [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency (CPU-VRM-Schaltfrequenz) [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum (VRM-Streuspektrum) [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control (CPU-Leistungszyklusregelung) [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control (CPU-Leistungsphasensteuerung) [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control (Thermische CPU-Leistungssteuerung) [115]
CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
Long Duration Package Power Limit (Langzeit-Paket-Leistungslimit) [Auto]
Package Power Time Window (Paket-Leistungszeitfenster) [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit (Kurzzeit-Paket-Leistungslimit) [Auto]
IA AC Load Line [Auto]
IA DC Load Line [Auto]
Hyper-threading [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
Intel Virtualization Technology [Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Boot performance mode [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
CPU C states [Enabled]
Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
CPU-C3-Report [Enabled]
CPU-C6-Report [Enabled]
CPU-C7-Report [CPU C7s]
CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
Package C State limit [Auto]
CFG lock [Disabled]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Deaktiviert]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Deaktiviert]
ASPM Support [Deaktiviert]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Deaktiviert]
PEG - ASPM [Deaktiviert]
VT-d [Aktiviert]
Primary Display [Auto]
iGPU-Initialisierung [Deaktiviert]
PCIE_X16/X8_1-Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit [Gen3]
PCIE_X8_2-Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit [Auto]
DMI Max Link Speed [Gen3]
Onboard-LED [Deaktiviert]
SupremeFX LED [Deaktiviert]
PCIe Speed [Gen3]
Hyper kit Mode [Deaktiviert]
SATA Controller(s) [Aktiviert]
SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Aggressive LPM Support [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_1(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_2(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_3(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_4(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_5(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_6(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
SanDisk [Auto]
USB3.1_EC1 [Aktiviert]
USB3.1_EA2 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #3_1 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #3_2 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #3_3 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #3_4 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #5 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #6 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #7 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #8 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #9 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #10 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #11 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #12 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #13 [Aktiviert]
USB-Anschluss #14 [Aktiviert]
Network Stack [Deaktiviert]
ErP-Bereit [Deaktiviert]
Nach Stromausfall wiederherstellen [Ausgeschaltet]
Einschalten durch PCI-E/PCI [Deaktiviert]
Einschalten durch RTC [Deaktiviert]
HD Audio Controller [Aktiviert]
Asmedia USB 3.1-Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Aktiviert]
Asmedia USB 3.1-Akkuladeunterstützung [Deaktiviert]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
Gerät [WDC WD10EFRX-68PJCN0                    ]
Intel Thunderbolt Technology [Deaktiviert]
ThunderBolt Boot Support [Deaktiviert]
CPU-Temperatur(PECI) [Verwaltung]
MB-Temperatur [Verwaltung]
PCH Temperature [Verwaltung]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Verwaltung]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Verwaltung]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Verwaltung]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Verwaltung]
CPU-Lüftergeschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
CPU Optionale Lüftergeschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Lüfter09-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-1-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-2-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-3-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-4-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Extension 1-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Extension 2-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Lüfter8-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
CPU-Kern-Spannung [Verwaltung]
3.3V-Spannung [Verwaltung]
5V-Spannung [Verwaltung]
12V-Spannung [Verwaltung]
Anti-Surge-Unterstützung [Enabled]
CPU Q-Fan-Kontrolle [Auto]
CPU-Lüfter beschleunigen [0 sec]
CPU-Lüfter verlangsamen [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU-Lüfterprofil [Standard]
Wasserpumpensteuerung [Deaktiviert]
Gehäuselüfter 1 Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Gehäuselüfter 1 beschleunigen [0 sec]
Gehäuselüfter 1 verlangsamen [0 sec]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-1-Profil [Standard]
Gehäuselüfter 2 Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Gehäuselüfter 2 beschleunigen [0 sec]
Gehäuselüfter 2 verlangsamen [0 sec]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-2-Profil [Standard]
Gehäuselüfter3-Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Gehäuselüfter 3 beschleunigen [0 sec]
Gehäuselüfter 3 verlangsamen [0 sec]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-3-Profil [Standard]
Gehäuselüfter4-Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Gehäuselüfter 4 beschleunigen [0 sec]
Gehäuselüfter 4 verlangsamen [0 sec]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-4-Profil [Standard]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Boot-Logo-Anzeige [Deaktiviert]
POST-Bericht [5 Sek]
NUM-Zustand beim Bootup [Aus]
Above 4G Decoding [Deaktiviert]
Bei Fehler auf 'F1' warten [Aktiviert]
Option-ROM-Meldungen [Aktiviert]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Deaktiviert]
Einrichtungsmodus [Erweiterter Modus]
CSM starten [Aktiviert]
Bootgerätekontrolle [UEFI und Legacy OPROM]
Von Netzwerkgeräten booten [Legacy only]
Von externen Datenträger booten [Legacy only]
PCI-E/PCI-Erweiterungskarten booten [UEFI-Treiber zuerst]
Art des Betriebssystems [Windows-UEFI-Modus]
Setup Animator [Deaktiviert]
Vom Profil laden [1]
Profilname [3000]
Im Profil speichern [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Cache Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]
```



"DRAM Command Rate" auf 1 zu stellen funktioniert ebenfalls nicht, er bootet nur auf 2.
Durch die Erhöhung von "BCLK Frequency" auf 102.5 ist 1 Core auch auf 4,1GHz im Turbo übertaktet bzw 3,8GHz alle 4 Cores.


----------



## Wubziz (12. November 2015)

Hallo Aeag0rn! Ich finde damit hast du es so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht worum es in dieser Diskussion eigentlich geht!  Da ich selber (noch) Laie bin, und davon nicht wirklich Ahnung habe versuche ich sachen die mir Geschrieben werden so gut wie möglich auszuführen. Dennoch will ich dir Danken das du nochmal alles richtig auf den Punkt gebracht hast!  Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. November 2015)

Durch die Live DVD kann man wunderbar feststellen, ob z.B. die Festplatte defekt ist.

Läuft der RAM eigentlich mit Standard-Timing und Takt?


----------



## Wubziz (13. November 2015)

Aearg0rn ich habe noch ein mal eine kleine Frage, wenn man das z.B. jetzt verändert geht dann die CPU-Clock in die Knie? Oder kann man den CPU dann wieder auf Standart 4GHz und 4.20GHz im Boost zurücktakten? Da ich später, nach ca. 3 Jahren den CPU auf jedenfall übertakten möchte. 

Edit: Gibt es bei den ca. 200-400MHz Takt einen Leistungsunterschied? Und in deinem Log habe ich gesehen das beim CPU steht, Per Core. Kann man das Später ohne bedenken auf Sync All Cores zurückschalten?


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2015)

Natürlich kannst Du alles Einstellungen wieder verändern, die sind ja nicht ein Stein gemeißelt...


----------



## Wubziz (13. November 2015)

Das war nicht meine Frage...  Meine Frage war da dann der CPU auf 3,8GHz RUNTERTAKTET ob man ihn Später wieder HOCHTAKTEN kann ohne das man wieder diese Fehler bekommt. Das war meine Frage. Hast du vielleicht falsch verstanden.

Nochmal einfacher: Der CPU taktet auf 3,8GHz wegen dem Ram runter damit dieser Stabil läuft. Später will ich aber den CPU Übertakten wenn er aus der Garantie draußen ist, und dann lauf ich ja Gefahr das dan der Ram wieder nicht geht da der CPU zu hoch getaktet wird. Und ich will ihn gerne Später dann übertakten. Aber ich denke bis dahin gibt es wieder neue Bios versionen die dann diese Probleme halt Fixxen. Skylake ist ja eig. gerade erst richtig in Schwung und die Entwicklung ist ja auch noch im vollen Gange.


----------



## Pleite (13. November 2015)

Habe das Gefühl, dass wir aneinander vorbei schreiben 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es dein Ziel ist, die Kiste überhaupt unter Windows zum laufen zu bekommen und ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass es auch mit einem Setup gemäß CPU-Spezifikation nicht funzt. Mit Default-Settings, wie heisst es dort, "Optimized Defaults" oder so ähnlich, MUSS es in jedem Fall funktionieren und ich meine, du hast geschrieben, dass es auch damit NICHT funktioniert. Von welchen Treibern hier die Rede ist, habe ich die ganze Zeit nicht verstanden.

Mein vorheriges Asus Maximus Hero VIII funktionierte auch stabil trotz Übertaktung durch XMP. Auffällig war nur, dass sich die Einschaltzeit extrem verlängert hat, was ich für mich inakzeptabel war. Aber der wichtige Punkt, das Asus Board funktionierte ohne Bluescreen bei einem RAM-Takt von 3200MHz, also noch etwas höher als bei Dir. Deshalb will es mir nicht einleuchten, dass es bei Dir nicht funktionieren sollte. Jetzt habe ich seit einigen Wochen nen Gigabyte Board und bemerke keine Einschränkung trotz Übertaktung.

Wie ist jetzt der aktuelle Stand? Haste deine Kiste wieder und die läuft jetzt, weil noch weiter runtergetaktet wurde?


----------



## Wubziz (13. November 2015)

Kiste läuft immer noch nicht. Ich möchte dazu sagen das diese wieder beim IT-Fachmann steht. Auf Optimized Defaults macht das Board den Ram manchmal auf 1866MHz dann nachn Neustart wieder 2133MHz, versuche Windows 7 oder Windows 10 zu installieren und bekomme immer Fehler. Auf dem Board war zuerst die BIOS 1102 Version von Win7 dannach habe ich den 1102 BIOS Version von Windows 10 Installiert. Hat sich nichts geändert.

Edit: Das Asus Hero VIII Board geht mit Übertaktungen anders um als das Ranger. Hero kann bis ca. 4400MHz gehen und das Ranger nur maximal 3400MHz! Das ist nen Riesen Unterschied.

Edit 2: Laut Asus, wie bereits gesagt kann es NICHT am Board liegen. (Obwohl ich das Langsam glaube da selbst der Rechner auf Optimized Defaults NICHT Bootet).


----------



## Pleite (13. November 2015)

Das Hero unterstützte zum Kaufzeitpunkt bis 3600Mhz. Ich habe das Bios noch aktualisiert, so dass 3866 möglich waren. Ob jetzt 4400 gehen, weiss ich nicht,  ist im Grunde auch nicht wichtig. Du hast nen OC-Board gekauft! Wenn dein Ranger "nur" 3400 kann, hättest du mit deinem 3000er RAM noch Luft nach oben. Dein Board sollte auf jeden Fall damit klarkommen, vom 2133 Standard mal ganz abgesehen. Der Prozessor, auch wenn offiziell nicht dafür freigegeben, kommt mit Taktraten > 2133Mhz klar und selbst damit ist es offensichtlich bei Dir ein Problem. 

Vllt ist ja wirklich nur die Festplatte dein Problem. Ne gestresste, ältere SSD kann meiner Erfahrung nach schräge Seiteneffekte mit sich bringen. Dein IT-Fachmann sollte die Möglichkeit haben, einfach mal Hardware zu tauschen, um somit den Fehler schnell eingrenzen zu können. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass Du nicht nach Stunden bezahlst. 

Noch ne Info am Rande, weil es falsch rüber kam. Ein Live-Betriebssystem von DVD oder Stick ist fertig und bootfähig, es muss nichts installiert werden. Ist schon einige Jahr her, dass ich sowas verwendet habe. Aber es gab echt coole, die auch hilfreiche Diagnosetools an Bord hatten. Du hättest damit auf jeden Fall in Erfahrung gebracht, ob die Festplatte schuld ist.

Von dem Gedanken, dass dein Ranger nicht vllt doch nen Schaden hat, würde ich mich noch nicht ganz verabschieden. Die Behauptung von Asus, dass das Board einwandfrei funktioniert, weil Du ins Bios kommst, ist schlicht falsch. 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. Mich nervt es tierisch, wenn ich mich anstatt mich an meiner neuen Hardware zu erfreuen damit rumärgern muss.


----------



## Wubziz (13. November 2015)

Pleite schrieb:


> Mich nervt es tierisch, wenn ich mich anstatt mich an meiner neuen Hardware zu erfreuen damit rumärgern muss.



Du Sprichst mir aus der Seele, ich bin von mehr Leistung, Power und FPS ausgegangen und das ich Spiele endlich besser Spielen kann und nun muss ich mich damit rumärgern. 

Edit: @Pleite was ich vergessen habe zu sagen ist das beim Ram austausch auf den G.Skill Ram Windows 7 sogar gebootet hat, und ebenfalls Steam ausführen konnte. Beim ausführen von Chrome usw. schmierte der Rechner ab. Vorher mit den HyperX Ram´s ging garnichts.


----------



## Wubziz (16. November 2015)

Sorry für Doppelpost!

Hallo,
der IT-Fachmann hat sich heute gemeldet und mir gesagt es liegt nicht am Ram, liegt nicht am Netzteil sowie nicht an den Festplatten. Er Vermutet einen Schwerwiegenden Fehler am MB. Nun möchte ich den G.Skill Ram zurücksenden und mir dafür erst ein mal auf Probe ein anderes Motherboard Kaufen. Ich erlaube Vorschläge von Asus & MSI. Von MSI habe ich bereits das M7 im Blick. Von Asus wäre das VIII Hero eine überlegung Wert. Was meint ihr?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. November 2015)

Wenn es kaputt ist, kannst du es auch einfach an den Laden zurückschicken, wo du es gekauft hast.


----------



## Wubziz (16. November 2015)

Ich habe es bei mindfactory gekauft. Da liegt nur eine 2 Wöchige Rückgabefrist vor. D.h. wenn ichs zurück schicke bekomme ich das gleiche in Grün wieder und von meinem Geld sehe ich nichts. Nur wenn ich den G.Skill Ram zurücksende bekomme ich momentan noch das Geld wieder. Und deswegen will ich mir wenn ich es zurück geschickt habe auf Probe ein neues MB Kaufen und Versuchen mit den HyperX Predator Ram´s die Kiste zum Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. November 2015)

Selbst dann kriegst du ein komplett neues MB zurück, dass du auch so verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Wubziz (16. November 2015)

Achso, dass schon ja.


----------



## Wubziz (17. November 2015)

Sorry noch ein mal für Doppelpost!

Ich habe etwas merkwürdiges an der Mainboard Backplate entdeckt als ich Gestern den Rechner auseinander geschraubt habe. Die Backplate liegt normal wie sie soll auf der Rückseite des MB, dennoch was ich entdeckt habe das 2 Schrauben die den Wasserkühler CPU-Kopf auf dem CPU befestigen stoßen hinten gegen das Metall meines Gehäuses(Es ist nur ein kleines Fenster bei meinem HAF X Nvidia Edition für den CPU, deswegen stoßen sie hinten an! Luft hätten sie aber noch nach vorne). Dennoch, 2 andere schrauben sitzen auf der Backplate wie sie sollen. Kann das die ganzen Fehler verursacht haben, bzw. einen Kurzschluss zwischen Gehäuse und Mainboard erzeugt haben? Oder sind die schrauben mit der Backplate komplett vom Mainboard Isoliert, so dass überhaupt nichts passieren kann? Und wenn es Fehler erzeugen kann, was könnte ich dazwischen Stopfen was nicht Leitet und die schrauben an der Richtigen stelle hält?  Ebenfalls will ich kurz anmerken das ich mir das Z170A Gaming M7 Mainboard von MSI Kaufen werde, mit 32GB Ram von G.Skill die auf 2133MHz getaktet sind, und die stehen beim Hersteller sowie auf der Mainboard QVL Liste als Kompatibel. Und hoffe dann einfach mal da, dass es endlich funktioniert.


----------



## Aeag0rn (19. November 2015)

Wubziz schrieb:


> Auf dem Board war zuerst die BIOS 1102 Version von Win7 dannach habe ich den 1102 BIOS Version von Windows 10 Installiert. Hat sich nichts geändert.



Es gibt nur ein einziges BIOS der Version 1102. Es gibt kein spezielles BIOS für/von Windows7 oder Windows10.

Es spielt für die Geschwindigkeit des RAMs keine Rolle ob man Windows 7 oder Windows 10 oder Windows XP oder Linux als Betriebssystem verwenden.




Wubziz schrieb:


> Die Backplate liegt normal wie sie soll auf der Rückseite des MB, dennoch was ich entdeckt habe das 2 Schrauben die den Wasserkühler CPU-Kopf auf dem CPU befestigen stoßen hinten gegen das Metall meines Gehäuses.



Und was ist daran schlimm? Sowohl die Schrauben als auch das Gehäuse sind nicht unter Strom gesetzt oder unterschiedlich beschaltet. Beides ist Masse (GND).
Davon abgesehen sind deine Beschreibungen etwas schwammig, du beschreibst zB nicht wie viel mm die Schrauben unten raus gucken oder ob du augenscheinlich siehst dass das Board dadurch hoch gedrückt wird? Aber selbst wenn es nur einige mm sind ist das nicht wirklich schlimm.
Ist aber auch komisch wieso dein IT-Fachmann das nicht bemerkt hat oder falls doch, nicht als Schlimm eingestuft hat? 



Wubziz schrieb:


> Ebenfalls will ich kurz anmerken das ich mir das Z170A Gaming M7 Mainboard von MSI Kaufen werde



Ich glaube du solltest dir erst mal ein paar Grundlagen aneignen. Deine Verständnisprobleme werden sich nicht durch ein anderes Mainboard in Luft auflösen.


----------



## boogieman_666 (19. November 2015)

Hab das mit dem Schrauben beim gleichen Board auch. Die Schrauben vom Rahmen der CPU Halterung drücken gegen das Backplate. Das sollte eigentlich kein Strom anliegen. Hab auch keine Probleme bisher feststellen können. 
Sind so ungefähr 4mm wo die Schrauben rauskucken, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------

